# الجيل الجديد لاطارات السيارات !!!!!!!!!!!!!الجيل الجديد لاطارات السيارات !!!!!!!!!!!!



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

وردتني رسالة عبر البريد الالكتروني من احد الاصدقاء حول ابتكار طريقة جديدة لاطارات السيارات 

فارتايت ان انقلها عبر الملتقى وتقبلوا تحياتي اخوكم حسن الطائي*


----------



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *Sam Memmolo*​[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]


*Radical New Tire design by Michelin*
Thought you might like to see the next generation of tires. They had a pair at the Philadelphia Car show.
Here are photos of the new Michelin tires.
These tires are airless and are scheduled to be out on the market very soon.
This is what great R&D will do and just think of the impact on existing technology:
a.. no more air valves
a.. no more air compressors at gas stations
a.. no more repair kits ...

*click on these for larger views*


 

 




 

 




[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Arial, Helvetica]

 

 

 

 

 

 

*SRM Marketing Services, Inc. 2008
**TV's "Shadetree Mechanic" Master Mechanic, ASE Certified Auto Repair Technician, of
"Crank & Chrome", "My Classic Car", "2 Guys Garage", and Sam's Garage Radio Show 
Share Sam Memmolo's specialties, Classic Cars, Streetrods, Auto News, Repair, Maintenance, Products & Entertainment **Best when viewed with the latest versions of either Explorer or Netscape*​[/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

********************


----------



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

//////////////////////////////


----------



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

///////


----------



## حسن هادي (6 يونيو 2008)

//////////////////////////////////////


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (6 يونيو 2008)

مشكور بالفعل شي جديد


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (7 يونيو 2008)

رااااااااااااااااائع جدا لكن ايه مستوي تطبيقيها وجديه هذا النوع


----------



## محمدخالدمحمد (8 يونيو 2008)

جميلة
بس اعتقد انها مش عملية !!


----------



## ahmed 3x (10 يونيو 2008)

عمل ممتاز يا بشمهندس ....جزيت خير


----------



## عدنان طه (11 يونيو 2008)

الفكرة جميلة...

بس لو دخل جسم صلب في فراغ احد المثلثات ما هى النتيجة لامان استمرار القيادة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2008)

مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها .

لانحتاج بعد الان لملئ الاطارات بالهواء المضغوط , اي بعنى اخر لاوجود لثقوب في الأطارات واضاعة الوقت في اصلاحها وعناءها .

تسلم لنا .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 يونيو 2008)

عدنان طه قال:


> الفكرة جميلة...
> 
> بس لو دخل جسم صلب في فراغ احد المثلثات ما هى النتيجة لامان استمرار القيادة



اعتقد هذه الأطارات مصممة للشوارع العامة وليس للطرق الريفية الغير معبدة .

شكرا لمساهمتك :84:.

البغدادي:56:


----------



## ramadan2000 (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حسن هادي (14 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي لكل الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين //اما بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ حول الفراغات في الاطارات ودخول الاجسام الصلبة فهذا الامر يكاد يكون بسيطا في علاجه اذا نجحت هذه الفكرة بصورة عملية حيث يمكن وضع غطاء معدني wheel cub وهذا الامر ليس بجديد اذ ان الدراجات النارية والهوائية كلها مفتوحة وتحوي على فراغات اكبر تحياتي اخوكم حسن الطائي


----------



## حسن هادي (14 يونيو 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> مبادرة طيبة تشكر عليها .
> 
> لانحتاج بعد الان لملئ الاطارات بالهواء المضغوط , اي بعنى اخر لاوجود لثقوب في الأطارات واضاعة الوقت في اصلاحها وعناءها .
> 
> ...


 
تحياتي لكل الاعضاء والمشرفين والله يسلمك اخي ابو احمد واسالكم الدعاء 
اخوكم حسن الطائي


----------



## حسن هادي (15 يونيو 2008)




----------



## أبوظافر (15 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ،،،،، فعلا شي مذهل .....................


----------



## fadi kabes (28 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على المشاركة الجديدة و القيمة


----------



## gmotor (29 يونيو 2008)

i think that the problem is in the sahara road


----------



## غير حقيقي (30 يونيو 2008)

سبحان الله، بس كا اظن ان الفكره حا تتنفذ 
و مشكور علي المشاركه


----------



## الرعد الصامت (14 يوليو 2008)

فكرة غريبة بحق ارجو من الاخوة مهندسي السيارات توضيح كيفيفه اتزانها وكيف سيستعاض عن air dampiing
واشكر الاخ صاحب الموضوع وكل المشاركين علي مجهودهم الواضح واتمني ان اجد من يساعدني علي فهم نظرية هذه الاطارات او المقارنة بينها وبين نظيرتها الهوائية فهل من مجيب ؟


----------

